# WAGO 750-460 parametrieren!



## thorsten_s (5 Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe als Haussteuerung eine WAGO 750-881. Zur Temperaturerfassung habe ich PT-1000 Sensoren an 750-460 Eingangsklemmen.
Jetzt wollte ich mit WAGI IO-Check-3 die Klemme parametrieren komme aber nicht auf die Einstellungen. Ich kann nur die Temperatur der einzelnen Sensoren ansehen.
Das Feld der Einstellungen ist Ausgegraut.

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache und wie ich den Controller einstellen muss um die Parameterseite aufzurufen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## @lex (6 Januar 2014)

Hi thorsten,

die 750-460 ist nicht konfigurierbar, deswegen ist "Einstellungen" in IO Check ausgegraut. Wenn du konfigurieren willst, brauchst du beispielsweise die 750-461/003-000 oder die 750-464.
Bei PT1000 an 460 brauchst du die Variante 750-460/000-003...

Gruß


----------



## thorsten_s (6 Januar 2014)

hallo @lex,

vielen Dank für die Information. Habe gerade aber nochmal nachgesehen wie die genaue Bezeichnung der Module ist, es sind beide 750-460/000-003.
Im Anhang habe ich ein Bildschirmabzug von IO-Check angefügt. Das Modul zeigt mit einem 1000 Ohm Widerstand im Bad -4,6°C und mit dem Widerstand direkt an der Steuerung -4,9°C.

Kann das am Widerstand liegen?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Benjamin-K (7 Januar 2014)

Hi Thorsten,
wie genau ist denn dein Widerstand ?! Dazu kommt ein kl. "Messfehler" der Karte. Einen Abgleich für deine PT1000 könntest du einfach im CoDeSys druchführen...

Viele Grüße
Benny


----------



## thorsten_s (8 Januar 2014)

Hallo Benny,

habe den Widerstand mit meinem Messgerät nachgemessen, er hat 987 Ohm.
Habe noch einen anderen Widerstand gefunden, nachgemessen hat dieser 1002 Ohm.

Habe jetzt folgende Werte:
Widerstand 1002 Ohm an der Steuerung -1°C, am Kabel im Bad -0,5°C
Widerstand 987 Ohm an der Steuerung -4,9°C, am Kabel im Bad -4,6°C

Das Messgerät mit dem ich die Widerstände gemessen habe ist aber auch kein geeichtes Gerät.

Wie meinst Du das mit dem Abgleich in CoDeSys?

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## MSB (8 Januar 2014)

thorsten_s schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das mit dem Abgleich in CoDeSys?


Zum Wert einen Offset addieren ... myWert = AIBGR + 5 ; z.B.


----------

